# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Τι συμβαίνει όταν τα αυγά δεν είναι γόνιμα ?

## jorgito

*Γεια χαρά σε όλους τους συνφορουμίστες.*
Κατ΄αρχήν επιτρέψτε μου να συστηθώ γιατί μπήκα στο forum λίγο ανορθόδοξα
[μετά σου λέει μας βαπτίζουν μικρούς  Ορθ. Χριστιανούς] !! γνωρίζουν τα παιδιά της Διαχείρησης   :: 
ιδίως ο *mitsman**.
*
Με φωνάζουν ΖΑΝΕΑ (φίλοι και γνωστοί και απαντώ.. κανονικά). Τα κατοικιδια που έχω είναι (2) *μπάτζι*
*(1) καρδερίνα* από αυτόν ξεκίνησαν όλα πέρσι Οκτώβριο μεγάλη ιστορία και *(1+1)* *καναρίνια* εδώ να σας πώ 
31/12/11  πήρα το δεύτερο άλλη ιστορία .. για παραδείσια πήγαινα !!   
Για να μην σας κουράζω ονόματα, τηλέφωνα και διευθύνσεις αυτών, θα σας δώσω άλλη στιγμή !!  :Anim 59: 

Όσοι έτυχε να με δουν στο φόρουμ έχουν μία εικόνα για μένα  βλ. και ομοιοπαθή φίλο *svevo 30.* 
Τα *2 μου μπάτζι* έκαναν αυγουλάκια .. χαρά, αγωνία κλ .. και τελικά μάλλον τίποτα, στης  1/1/12  έπρεπε
να βγεί το πρώτο πουλάκι, τέλος πάντων θα αφήσω μέχρι της 10/1 την θηλυκιά μήπως βγάλει κάτι, έχει ήδη
αρκετά ταλαιπωρηθεί.   

Εδώ θέλω της γνώσεις σας και την βοήθειά σας ..

*Τι συμβαίνει όταν τα αυγά δεν είναι γόνιμα ?* 
Πρόσεξα ότι ο αρσενικός (τρελός και φασαριόζος) *δεν ανέβαινε* πάνω της αλλά το έκανε στα κλαδάκια !!
Είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι .. παπαγάλοι, κατά τον (asterix), τι μπορεί να ακούσει κάποιος..

Παιδιά ότι έχετε ευχαρίστηση, περιμένω νέα και της συμβουλές σας ..   :wink: 


φιλικά.

----------


## jk21

για να ειναι γονιμα τα αυγα ενα αναγκαιο ειναι να βατευτουν τα πουλια (να γινει η πραξη ) .στην περιπτωση σου δεν γινεται μαλλον και εχουμε ειτε εναν αρσενικο .... να μην το πω , και μια θηλυκια (αν ειναι θηλυκια... ειναι σιγουρα;  ) που δεν τον προκαλει .


απο διατροφικης πλευρας ειτε απο τωρα για να τα βοηθησεις στα ορμονικα τους ,ειτε οταν διαπιστωσεις προβλημα γονιμοτητας (υπαρξει η πραξη αλλα τα αυγα θα βγαινουν χωρις σπορο ) πολλα πραγματα μπορεις να διαβασεις εδω 

*ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΙΚΗ προετοιμασια για την Περιοδο της ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ στα ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ*περα απο καποιες διαφορες ως προς την αναγκη λιγοτερων λιπαρων σπορων στα budgie  ,πολλα πραγματα ταιριαζουν πληρως και με τα καναρινια .

σαν φυσικο ενισχυτικο της γονιμοτητας παντως σαν κεντρικη ιδεα να εχεις την χρηση γυρης ,σιτελαιου και brazil nuts σαν πηγη σεληνιου .διαβασε ομως ολο το αρθρο και εδω ειμαστε .

να επικεντρωθεις ομως και στο γιατι τα πουλια δεν .....

----------


## svevo30

Φίλε Ζανέα καλά έκανες και έθεσες αυτό το θέμα γιατί και εγώ αυτό προσπαθώ να καταλάβω, τι πήγε στραβά και τα πέντε αυγά ήταν άσπορα. Στη δική μου περίπτωση πιστέυω πως μάλλον συμβαίνει η πρώτη περίπτωση που αναφέρει ο Δημήτρης. Δεν τα έχω δει ποτέ να ζευγαρώνουν. Απο τη συμπεριφορά τους φαίνονται και τα δύο πυρωμένα, έχουν όλα τα συμπτώματα δλδ, ο αρσενικος τιτιβίζει συνέχεια, χτυπάει το ράμφος του στα κάγκελα, τις πατήθρες και στο ράμφος της θηλυκιάς, αλληλοταίζονται διαρκώς και κάνουν ένα χαρατκηριστικό ήχο σα διαρκές σφύριγμα ενώ ο αρσενικός τεντώνει το λαιμό και τον κολλάει στο ράφμος της θηλυκιάς (περιγραφή ε; :Happy: ).Όμως ο αρσενικός δεν ανεβαίνει πάνω της αλλά πάει σέ άλλη πατήθρα και τεντώνει το λαιμο του, το θηλυκο τον ακολουθεί, αρχίζουν τα ίδια για αλλη μια φορά αλλα η κατάληξη είναι αυτός να φύγει και αυτή να πάει στη φωλιά. Αυτο κάνουν μόνο, γι' αυτό μάλλον η  θήλυκιά γεννάει άσπορα αυγά και λέω μάλλον  γιατί δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν όταν λείπω. Αν γίνεται παρακολούθησετα και συ να δείς αν κάνουν τη δουλειά ή μόνο μέλι.... :wink:

----------


## serafeim

παιδια και τα δικα μου το ιδιο αλλα τα πετυχα να ζευγαρωνουν αλλα δεν την βγατευσε γιατι πηγα εγω :@ και δεν τα καταφερε εφυγε...
το θεμα δεν ειανι οτι δεν την βατευει , ενα και μονο ενα βατεμα μπορει να γονιμοποιηση 5 αυγα αλλα το θεμα ειανι ο αρσενικος να ειναι εμπειρος σε αυτο που πρεπει να κανει και να μην το κανει ατσαλα συνηθως η πρωτη γεννα βγαζει απο 1 εως κανενα νεοσσο... υπαρχουν πολλα ατομα που εχουν βγαλει και 5 νεοσσους απο πρωτη γεννα και 2 και3 δεν το αποκλειω απλα αυτα ειναι μεγαλα σε ηλικια και κανανε πρωτη γεννα και ειανι εμπειρα... πχ . ενα 8 μηνων ζευγαρι δεν εχει τις ιδιες πιθανοτητες γονιμοποιησης με ενα 1,5 χρονων ζευγαρι εννοειται οτι το 1,5 χρονων θα βγαει σηγορα μικρα ενω το αλλο θα εχει μεγαλο ποσοστο αποτυχιας!!! παιζουν πολλα ρολο σε μια αναπαραγωγη το καλυτερο ειναι να μην βιαστουμε... αλλα αφου μας εγινε αυτο η δευτερη γεννα θα ειναι επιτυχημενα εστω και 1 νεοσσο σηγουρα εμπειρικα τωρα!!!(χεχεχε)

----------


## 11panos04

Μια φωτογραφια απο τα πουλια για αρχη πιστευω ειναι το πρωτο βημα...

Φιλικα

----------


## vicky_ath

Σίγουρα είναι απαραίτητο να γίνεται σωστά το βάτεμα!
Κρίνοντας από τα δικά μου κοκατίλ, παρατήρησα πως τις πρώτες φορές που ζευγάρωναν, που κ για τα 2 πουλάκια ήταν η πρώτη τους εμπειρία ζευγαρώματος, δεν το έκαναν σωστά, όμως μετά από κάποιες φορές τα κατάφεραν. Ειδικά στη δεύτερη γέννα τους είχαν φτάσει σε σημείο να το κάνουν 4 φορές τη μέρα.
Η διατροφή επίσης παίζει πολύ πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο. Διαβάστε το άρθρο που σας έβαλε ο Δημήτρης κ δείτε τι κάνατε από αυτά για να προετοιμαστούν σωστά τα πουλάκια σας.
Ίσως ακόμα να τα εμποδίζει κ ο τρόπος που έχετε τις πατήθρες στο κλουβί κ να μην τα βοηθά να ζευγαρώσουν σωστά.
Τέλος, θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω, η ηλικία των πουλιών είναι κατάλληλη για να μπούνε σε διαδικασία αναπαραγωγής κ δημιουργίας οικογένειας? Μήπως τα πουλάκια είναι ανώριμα ακόμα κ απλά παίζουν??
Το ότι η θηλυκιές σας κάνουν αυγά δε λέει κάτι. Θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν ακόμα κ αν της είχατε μονες στο κλουβί, χωρίς αρσενικό, αν ήταν πυρωμένες!  :winky: 

Ελπίζω την άνοιξη όλα να πάνε καλά κ να έχετε κ οι 2 πολλά μωράκια!!

----------


## svevo30

Τα δικά μου πουλιά είναι 4χρονών το θηλυκό και 2,5 το αρσενικό, είναι όμως η πρώτη γέννα και για τα δυο. Σίγουρα παίζει ρόλο το να το κάνουν σωστά, όμως τα δικά μου δεν τα είδα να το κάνουν ποτέ, μόνο ερωτοτροπούν και κάνουν αυγά. Ίσως να τα καταφέρουν την επόμενη φορά θα δείξει...

----------


## vicky_ath

> Τα δικά μου πουλιά είναι 4χρονών το θηλυκό


Χμμμμ.... για διάβασε λίγο *αυτό*, εκεί που γράφει για την αναπαραγωγή. Τα θηλυκά πάνω από 3 ετών δύσκολο να είναι γόνιμα..

Όχι ότι στη δική σου περίπτωση, φταίει αυτό μονο.. από τη στιγμή που μονο ερωτοτροπούν, το περίεργο θα ήταν τα αυγά να ήταν γόνιμα!

----------


## daras

> είχαν φτάσει σε σημείο να το κάνουν 4 φορές τη μέρα!!


στην επομενη ζωη μου θα ζητησω να ειμαι cockatiel..  :Anim 59: 

για να ξερεις τι γινεται ειναι πολυ καλο να κανεις ωοσκοπηση. τωρα φερειπειν δε ξερεις αν τα αυγα ειναι ασπορα ή αν γονιμοποιηθηκαν καποια αλλα πεθαναν τα εμβρυα. η υγρασια, η προετοιμασια των γονεων, η παροχη ασβεστιου, το αν επιασες τα αυγα ειναι παραγοντες που συνδεονται με θανατους εμβρυων πριν εκκολαφθουν. αν συνεβη κατι τετοιο θα το δεις οταν απομακρυνεις τα αυγα αργοτερα. η ωοσκοπηση θα σε βοηθουσε ομως αν τα αυγα ηταν αγονιμοποιητα να τα αφαιρεσεις πολυ νωρις και να μην κουρασεις τα πουλια σου με τη διαδικασια της επωασης.
ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια!

υ.γ. ποτε γεννηθηκαν τα αυγα? αρχισε να επωαζει απο ποιο αυγο??

----------


## svevo30

Το έχω διαβάσει το άρθρο Βίκυ λίγο καιρό πρίν, είχε γεννήσει όμως και δεν μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι. Το ήθελε κι αυτή τόσο πολύ, λέτε να μην την ξαναφήσω να γεννήσει; Το προσπαθεί όμως πολύ, και στο κλώσημα ήταν άψογη, πολύ στοργική. Αν όμως δεν μπορεί, οργανικά, να κάνει γόνιμα αύγα το λογικό είναι να μην τη ξαναβάλω σε τέτοια δοκιμασία.

----------


## jk21

δεν ειμαι ειδικος αλλα πιστευω οτι αν κατεβαζει ακομα αυγα (αρα λειτουργουν οι ωοθηκες της )  ,μπορει να ειναι ακομη γονιμη .

----------


## vicky_ath

> στην επομενη ζωη μου θα ζητησω να ειμαι cockatiel..


χαχαχα... πραγματικά απορώ πως αυτό το αρσενικό μου δεν έπαθε υπερκόπωση!!!!!!




> Το ήθελε κι αυτή τόσο πολύ, λέτε να μην την ξαναφήσω να γεννήσει; Το προσπαθεί όμως πολύ, και στο κλώσημα ήταν άψογη, πολύ στοργική. Αν όμως δεν μπορεί, οργανικά, να κάνει γόνιμα αύγα το λογικό είναι να μην τη ξαναβάλω σε τέτοια δοκιμασία.


Ακριβώς το ίδιο συνέβαινε με το ζευγάρι της Μάρλεν. *Λέτε να γίνω ... κοκατιλο-γιαγιά..? =)*Τα πουλάκια της προσπαθούσαν με κάθε τρόπο να γίνουν γονείς παρ'όλη την προχωρημένη ηλικία τους κ πάντα ότι κ να έκανε τα αυγά ήταν άσπορα.. 
Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να τους δώσεις άλλη μία ευκαιρία την άνοιξη, ξεκινώντας ένα μήνα πριν σωστά τη διατροφική προετοιμασία κ κάνοντας όλα τα βήματα σωστά, ώστε να εξαντλήσεις κάθε πιθανότητα. Αν τα καταφέρεις, θα έχεις δώσει στην κοπελίτσα σου τη χαρά να γίνει μητέρα, έστω κ στα "γεράματα".. αν όχι, θα ξέρεις πως έκανες τα πάντα, κ ότι απλά δεν γίνεται. Κ φυσικά δε θα υπάρχει λόγος να την ταλαιπωρείς πια με αυτή την τόσο δύσκολη διαδικασία.

----------


## svevo30

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές Βίκυ, συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου, αύτο θα κάνω, θα τους δώσω μια ακόμη ευκαίρια, σήμερα το μεσημέρι έβγαλα τη φωλιά..Θα τη βάλω αργότερα και βλέπουμε...Θα σας λεω τα νέα τους...!

----------


## jorgito

*Σας χαιρετώ όλους και ευχαριστώ για της συμβουλές σας ..*

*jk21*, για την πράξη δεν το είδα οπότε από την αρχή είχα αμφιβολία ,όπως έγραψα σε φίλους σε συνομιλίες μου στο φόρουμ
 πριν΄μέρες, έγραφα ότι αν δεν βγαίνανε πουλάκια θα κόψω του αρσενικού τα.. επιδόματα  !!   :Happy:  
 γιατί αντί να ανεβαίνει πάνω της όταν πύρωνε και να γίνει η πράξη, αυτός βάτευε πότε το κλαδί,πότε το παιχνίδι που κρέμεται κλ ..
 αφού σκεφτόμουνα να του βάλω να δει βίντεο !!  :Scared0016:  
Όσο για την θηλυκιά έκανε (πρώτη γέννα)  5 αυγά !! και είναι *Ή θηλυκιά κατακίτρινη loutino*  :Animal0018:   10 μηνών , την ζητάνε και τα καναρίνια !! 


Να προσθέσω εδώ (ελαφρυντικά) ο αρσενικός είναι περίπου 7 μηνών, αντικατέστησε τον προηγούμενο (πέθανε τον Σεπτέμβρη)
 τα είχα πάρει μαζί με την θηλυκιά ζευγαράκι το Φεβρουάριο και το κάνανε κανονικά.    


Εδώ να προσθέσω παιδιά δεν είμαι τελείως άσχετος με τα πουλιά, όμως πάντα ρωτάω ή διαβάζω για να μαθαίνω καλύτερα.  


ευχαριστώ

----------


## jorgito

Γειά σου *svevo*,
 εγώ όπως έχω ξαναγράψει ήμουν υποψιασμένος ο αρσενικός τρελός και φασαριόζος και με πολλές ορμές
 το έκανε με τα κλαδιά, με τα  παιχνίδια, με τα κάγκελα .. αλλά σε αυτήν ενώ χαμήλωνε αυτή δεν ανέβαινε .. 
για αυτό λέω σκεφτόμουν να τον βάλω να δει animal planet !!   ::  
Το μόνο που μένει μέχρι μεθαύριο που θα βγάλω την φωλιά για να είμαι σίγουρος.

σε χαιρετώ.

----------


## jk21

Φιλε μου δεν ειμαι ειδικος στους παπαγαλους αλλα την περιπτωση μπερδεματος του φυλου δεν την ανεφερα φωτογραφιζοντας ισως τυχον απειρια σου αλλα γιατι εχω καταλαβει οτι στους παπαγαλους το μπερδεμα του φυλου ειδικα σε μη ενηλικους ειναι πιο συχνο απο οτι στα καναρινια που γνωριζω περισσοτερα .

προφανως ο φιλαρακος ειναι απειρος ακομα και εχει μεινει στις παιδικες συνηθειες .αν ηταν ενα παιχνιδι συγκεκριμενο που ειχε κολλημα πανω του ισως να το αφαιρουσες αλλα βλεπω οτι εχει ποικιλοτητα στις επιλογες του ... τι να πω ...

----------


## jorgito

Σεραφείμ σε χαιρετώ,
για την πιο γόνιμη και λοιπά ηλικία των μπάτζι δεν γνωρίζω πάω ρωτώντας, αυτό που ξέρω είναι πώς ζευγαρώνουν τα πουλιά..
κάτι που όπως έγραψα και προηγουμένως δεν το είδα .. όπως και να ΄χει ένα είναι σίγουρο μετά από αυτό θα είμαστε (σοφότεροι)!!
τα δικά μου μπάτζι είναι χρονιάρικα.



σε χαιρετώ.

----------


## jorgito

*Πάνο σε χαιρετώ,*
είμαι νέος στο φόρουμ δεν έχω μάθει να ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες ... 
Τώρα εάν εννοείς να τσεκάρουμε το φύλο τους, ο αρσενικός έχει μπλε (χαλινό) έγινε πιο σκούρος από τότε που τον πήρα
 και κάνει ότι συνηθίζουμε να κάνουμε οι άντρες ..  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

*Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)*Ζανέα διάβασέ το κ νομίζω πως θα σου λυθούν αρκετές απορίες....

----------


## 11panos04

Ζανεα,με τη φωτογραφια στα παπαγαλακια δε μπορεις μονο να ξεχωρισειςς το φυλο,αλλα και καποια προβληματα,που θα μπορουσαν να φταινε για τα ασπορα αυγα .

Φιλικα

----------


## jorgito

*vicky* γειά σου, να με συνχωρείς εσύ και τα άλλα παιδιά γιατί στο internet δεν μπαίνω κάθε μέρα οπότε δεν απαντώ άμεσα..

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου όπως είδη έγραψα ο αρσενικός είναι πρωτάκι και κάνει άλλα αντί άλλων, όπως λέει και ο *jk21* πολλοί άντρες δεν αφήνουν 
εύκολα κάποιες συνήθειες της εφηβείας !!   :Character0051:  πιστεύω και΄γω  όπως λες την Άνοιξη θα τα πάνε καλύτερα.

Εδώ να αναφέρω σήμερα έβγαλα την φωλιά και τα αυγά,* πόσα ξέρουν τα πουλιά* η θηλυκιά σήμερα πρόσεχα ότι δεν πήγαινε
 στην φωλιά της όπως της αλλες ημέρες (δεν έφευγε από αυτά ποτέ) και κάποια στιγμή περισσότερο από 20 λεπτά ήταν έξω, μετά
 πήγαινε και καθότανε 1-2 λεπτά και πάλι έξω σαν να μου έλεγε τέλος ..   έτσι αποφάσισα να την βγάλω να ξεκουραστεί και αυτή.
Πήρα τα αυγουλάκια (5) και τα άνοιξα να δω και να μάθω και εγώ κάτι περισσότερο,λοιπόν *όλα τα αυγά μέσα ήτανε ίδια*, όλα ήτανε
 (σε μικρογραφία όπως της κότας που τρώμε) με ασπράδι και δυνατό χρώμα κρόκου, άρα κανένα δεν ξεκίνησε να εκκολάπτεται συμπεραίνω ?!!   

σε ευχαριστώ και τα άλλα παιδιά για της συμβουλές σας.  ::

----------


## jorgito

φιλε *svevo* σε χαιρετώ, διάβασε τα νέα μου σημερινά στην απάντηση μου στην *vicky*..
Αγάντα, σίγουρα είμαστε πιο έμπειροι εμείς και τα μπατζι μας, ε  και την άνοιξη με το καλό πιστεύω να τα πάμε καλύτερα.  

σε χαιρετώ..

----------


## jorgito

*daras* σε χαιρετώ,
 όντως σκέφτηκα αφού διάβαζα στο φορουμ να κάνω οωσκόπηση, αλλά είπα να μιλήσει η φύση είμαι και άσχετος. 
Πάντως αν διαβάσεις τα νέα μου πιο πάνω τα αυγά ήτανε μάλλον άσπορα ..
Σε ενημερώνω ότι τα μπατζι το κάνουν 10-12 φορές την ημέρα !!  :Happy0062:

----------


## jorgito

> Φιλε μου δεν ειμαι ειδικος στους παπαγαλους αλλα την περιπτωση μπερδεματος του φυλου δεν την ανεφερα φωτογραφιζοντας ισως τυχον απειρια σου αλλα γιατι εχω καταλαβει οτι στους παπαγαλους το μπερδεμα του φυλου ειδικα σε μη ενηλικους ειναι πιο συχνο απο οτι στα καναρινια που γνωριζω περισσοτερα .
> 
> προφανως ο φιλαρακος ειναι απειρος ακομα και εχει μεινει στις παιδικες συνηθειες .αν ηταν ενα παιχνιδι συγκεκριμενο που ειχε κολλημα πανω του ισως να το αφαιρουσες αλλα βλεπω οτι εχει ποικιλοτητα στις επιλογες του ... τι να πω ...




*jk21* σε ευχαριστώ,
 είμαι άπειρος με αυτά τα είδη γενικότερα, δεν απάντησα μόνο σε εσένα αλλά και στα υπόλοιπα παιδιά .. για το φύλο, χρόνο κλ.
Πάντως για της παιδικές συνήθειες έχεις δίκιο .. τα νέα μου (σημερινά) τα έγραψα στην *vicky.
*Ελπίζω την άνοιξη ο αρσενικός να έχει αφήσει αυτές της συνήθειες    :Character0051: 

σε χαιρετώ

----------


## jorgito

> *Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)*
> 
> 
> Ζανέα διάβασέ το κ νομίζω πως θα σου λυθούν αρκετές απορίες....



*σε ευχαριστώ πολύ vicky κατατοπιστικό !!*
 από το άρθρο καταλαβαίνω ότι μάλλον ο αρσενικός είναι ανώριμος ακόμα, τον πήρα τον Σεπτέμβριο (όταν πέθανε απότομα
 ο προηγούμενος) που τα είχα αγοράσει ζευγαράκι τον Φεβρουάριο 14/2 /11.

----------


## jorgito

παιδιά σας χρωστούσα μια φωτογραφία.   :winky: 
τώρα που έμαθα να της ανεβάζω δική σας..

----------


## svevo30

Πανέμορφα τα μπατζάκια σου...!!!! Άντε  με το καλό να έρθει η δεύτερη γέννα και να έχει επιτυχία αυτή τη φορά...Α μη ξεχάσω, αν κάνουν πολλά και δεν μπορείς να τα κρατήσεις όλα τα μικρά, εγώ θα είμαι ο πρώτος στη λίστα να ξέρεις  ::   :Happy:

----------


## Oneiropagida

> *παιδιά σας χρωστούσα μια φωτογραφία*. 
> τώρα που έμαθα να της ανεβάζω δική σας..


Μόνο μία????????? Έτσι νομίζεις ότι θα την γλυτώσεις??????? χαχαχαχαχα 

Να τα χαίρεσαι Zanea!!

----------


## jorgito

> Πανέμορφα τα μπατζάκια σου...!!!! Άντε  με το καλό να έρθει η δεύτερη γέννα και να έχει επιτυχία αυτή τη φορά...Α μη ξεχάσω, αν κάνουν πολλά και δεν μπορείς να τα κρατήσεις όλα τα μικρά, εγώ θα είμαι ο πρώτος στη λίστα να ξέρεις





σίγουρα φίλε, είναι πολύ καλά πουλιά .. :Happy0065:

----------


## jorgito

> Μόνο μία????????? Έτσι νομίζεις ότι θα την γλυτώσεις??????? χαχαχαχαχα 
> 
> Να τα χαίρεσαι Zanea!!



προσεχώς και άλλες !!  :winky: 

σε ευχαριστώ *Φανή.*

----------


## mitsman

Πραγματικα πανεμορφα και υγειεστατα!!! χαιρεσαι να τα βλεπεις!

----------

